# Bagged 1988 VW Vanagon GL



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

me gusta


*http://www.airsociety.net/2011/10/here-a-vanagon/*

Weekends are meant to focus on the simpler things in life, which is why we decided to take a closer look at Jakob Dzik’s bagged 1988 VW Vanagon GL.


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice :beer:








:thumbup:


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

that pretty much sums it up


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

man, this is beyond awesome!!! 

wonder what I can do to the parents 87 camper, lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

20rabbit08 said:


> man, this is beyond awesome!!!
> 
> wonder what I can do to the parents 87 camper, lol


the sky is the limit! well the sky and the ground that is...


----------



## Turbo Turkey (Sep 8, 2009)

Jake is the man, this van is ridiculously clean inside and out. The amount of work that went into the setup is incredible


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

love this van, owner is awesome as well, helped me out last year at the air affair


----------



## lillaRe (Aug 20, 2006)

Van, Owner and Photographer all get a :thumbup: from me.


----------



## The SHOP Autowerx (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks guys. hopefully it will be going to more events next show season.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

thats sweet :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

so sick!!


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

Jacob, this is awesome! I stumbled onto this searching for Vanagon info now that we're considering one.


----------



## vacuumnoise (Jun 1, 2009)

that thing is purrfect 
:heart:


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

all win :thumbup:


----------



## malav91 (Dec 2, 2009)

Im looking to get one, was the conversion to Air hard??


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Ummmm... Fückin awesome. Pure sex..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:drool:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

that is sick... would love to take this back home:thumbup:


----------



## The SHOP Autowerx (Aug 27, 2010)

the air ride setup took a while drawing it up. i wanted a true bolt in system for the bags. i was able to do so and even leave the stock sway bar up front. difficult in theroy but not to bad in application


thanks for the nice words guys!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

How's it going Jakob? Any plans of going lower? :laugh:


----------



## The SHOP Autowerx (Aug 27, 2010)

sorry to say but after only putting 400 miles (or less) on the van in the last 2 years... i dismantled the van 3 weeks ago. used the engine in another one of my cars and sold the wheels. i still have the van here at the shop and the bag bracket setup. 

sorry. i know i'll catch S**T for this, just like i did for building the van in the first place LOL

i had a blast with it and met some great people like you *Will* in the air community!

But i do have a very intresting builds going on at The SHOP now. my current one isn't bagged but i think you'll like it:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

The SHOP Autowerx said:


> sorry to say but after only putting 400 miles (or less) on the van in the last 2 years... i dismantled the van 3 weeks ago. used the engine in another one of my cars and sold the wheels. i still have the van here at the shop and the bag bracket setup.
> 
> sorry. i know i'll catch S**T for this, just like i did for building the van in the first place LOL
> 
> ...


:beer: Do you have a build thread or any photos of the newest project?


----------



## The SHOP Autowerx (Aug 27, 2010)

not the best pics but you'll get the idea

http://www.the152.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=4800&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice! I'm into it :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

The SHOP Autowerx said:


> sorry to say but after only putting 400 miles (or less) on the van in the last 2 years... i dismantled the van 3 weeks ago. used the engine in another one of my cars and sold the wheels. i still have the van here at the shop and the bag bracket setup.
> 
> sorry. i know i'll catch S**T for this, just like i did for building the van in the first place LOL
> 
> ...


i am sad. i hope you'll share your bag build with us at AirSociety in the forums so we can see too


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks awesome, this guy cuts vinyl at the local shows right ?


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

I've seen this in person quite a few times, such a cool thing to see :thumbup:. any changes to it this season?


----------



## The SHOP Autowerx (Aug 27, 2010)

> Looks awesome, this guy cuts vinyl at the local shows right ?


we sometimes cut vinyl at shows. we mostly stamp euro plates and do vw keys.



> I've seen this in person quite a few times, such a cool thing to see . any changes to it this season?


sorry no more shows for the van R.I.P.


----------

